# Best way to rig a Gulp shrimp?



## jryno

Could someone please show me the best way to rig a Gulp shrimp for fishing shallow water for redfish and trout? Please send pictures. Thanks.


----------



## YakAtak

I just put gulps on a 1/2 oz jig head and Ive caught lots of reds and specs you can use a heavier or a lighter jig head depending on the conditions


----------



## gator7_5

for shallow water - use the 1/16 and at the heaviest 1/8oz jig head. I prefer DOA C.A.L.

http://www.doalures.com/cal_heads.htm


----------



## reefdonkey

In shallow water use just a small circle hook through the nose of the bait. Doesn't matter if it a shrimp or jerk shad, this method is deadly. Use the bigger shrimp, they will last longer than the 3". Throw it out and just slow twitch it. I have caught some monster trout and redfish doing this but you will go through a lot of bait and i mean A LOT...



Nick


----------



## TOBO

In 3-5 ft of water, the best way to rig is under a poping cork. With or without a jighead. IMHO


----------



## jwebster98

Eric, what size hookis that shown?


----------



## Cubs Fan

I use a small weighted 1/8ozmullet snatching treble hook Then i put a gulp shrimp on one barb a shad on the other barb and on the last barb I put a gulp pogy. This is the best way to rig gulps . after you figure out which tail is working the best that day I just switch to that perticular pattern. Ok just kidding, Carolina rig with a5/0 offset DOA hook and 1/32 oz bullet wt. 20 in.of flouro leader. Good Luck.


----------



## jackedup

cut the tail off and put it on a jighead backwards, it give you better distance on your casts.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

I've always fish the majority of my soft baits on 1/4oz jig heads... but I hear that the Gulp!s are ridiculously deadly under a popping cork. I fully intend to try it, just haven't yet.


----------



## Red Fly

In shallow water (1-5 ft.)I usually use a Texas rig with 1/4 to 1/2 oz lead. I have hooked them just through the head with a circle hookor threaded on a worm hook. Deeper water (over 5 ft.) I use a Carolina rig the size of the weight depends on the amount of current. By the way I usually use the 4" Gulp shrimp.

Also, when I feel creative, on my Texas rig I use a brass weight and glass (not plastic) beads for a little sound effect. This has been very effective this winter.


----------



## eric m

I use the 1/8 oz. hogie's jig head they sell at academy. they have a gamakatsu black nickle hook that is very sharp and a coil spring on the head . The spring is nice because it holds the gulp up tight against the jig head and it stays there for a long time . With gulps about $1.00 each it's nice to make them last when the pinfish get after them.


----------



## reelthrill

Gulps tend slide down the hook especially after you have caught several fish. I put the gulp on my jig the night before I am going to fish and It will shrink around the hook during the night. This gives it a very secure lock and you can catch fish al day without it falling off or coming apart.


----------



## allen_perkinson

Lots of great advise. Plenty of differant tactics to try out. Thanks.


----------



## dailysaw

when i use this hook i get a lot of line twist. are you using a swivel.


----------

